# seat for my lt4000 lawn mower



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

anyone no where i can pick up a resonable priced seat for my lt4000 lawn mower.
craftsman wants to much as usual

Check here. They have a large selection of tractor seats.

Surplus Center - Hydraulics, Engines, Electrical and More



michael8 said:


> anyone no where i can pick up a resonable priced seat for my lt4000 lawn mower.
> craftsman wants to much as usual



Welcome to the Forum!..michael8.. Do you have a model#?

Welcome! Measure the bolt pattern,and try Tractor supply,Lowes,or Menards.You can even get them online.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Northern tools has some for around $50 - a while back i bot a couple from a warehouse type store around the corner for $30 each - shoulda bot more before they closed their doors- they were a basic plain seat. You might need to drill some new holes , most cheeper seats have different bolt patterns.

The seats on my murrays are like a rubberized plastic cover- all one piece, things wear like iron .


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Northern tools has some for around $50 - a while back i bot a couple from a warehouse type store around the corner for $30 each - shoulda bot more before they closed their doors- they were a basic plain seat. You might need to drill some new holes , most cheeper seats have different bolt patterns.
> 
> The seats on my murrays are like a rubberized plastic cover- all one piece, things wear like iron .



Yep TSC has plain universal seats as well..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

TSC is expensive tho on some stuff - why i cruise the clearance isles. I noticed while at the one up at the folks they had these cool chrome hubcaps for tractors - at $40 for two - was kinda steep i think.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> TSC is expensive tho on some stuff - why i cruise the clearance isles. I noticed while at the one up at the folks they had these cool chrome hubcaps for tractors - at $40 for two - was kinda steep i think.



Yep it would be a last resort if you could not find one somewhere else they are $54.99+ Tx...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Lots of seats on ebay...


----------

